# Updated for Daisy!



## Fluffy_Flock (Feb 24, 2020)

Daisy had a bouncing baby boy early this morning! I would have sworn there were two in there but seems to be a singleton.


----------



## animalmom (Feb 24, 2020)

Congrats!  He looks like a right sturdy little man for you.


----------



## Baymule (Feb 24, 2020)

Awww he is such a fine lamb! Isn’t this fun?


----------



## Mini Horses (Feb 24, 2020)

Handsome boy!  Congrats to Daisy (and you, too).


----------



## Fluffy_Flock (Feb 24, 2020)

Little boy is a troublemaker already. He flopped outside the fence and mama was not happy so I took the opportunity to snap a quick picture.


----------



## Fluffy_Flock (Feb 28, 2020)

Well doesn't he look comfortable


----------

